# Nail Clippers



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you guys use nail clippers? If so, what kind and how are they working for you?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hehe well I've just been using my own nail clippers on the dogs, but I need to invest in a pair for them (a whopping $7 - $10, I know). I really like the scissor style ones, they seem to stay sharper longer and clip the nail really nicely. In the past I've found that the guillotine style ones don't stay as sharp and usually shatter the nail rather than give it a good clean clip. 

I also have a Pedipaws but the motor in mine is a joke and I have to spend about 5 mins on each nail if I want to be diligent enough to wear it down enough to make any sort of difference.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> In the past I've found that the guillotine style ones don't stay as sharp and usually shatter the nail rather than give it a good clean clip.


I have a guillotine clipper right now and I'm looking for ways of sharpening the blade. They do seem to shatter the nail, now that it's not sharp. From the time I got them, I would say they stayed sharp for about 1 year. Is there any difference between the two clippers...? I've never used scissor style...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I dunno, maybe I've just gotten bad guillotine style clippers but they never seemed to work very well for me. I also didn't feel like I had as much control over where they were going/I couldn't see as well where I was going to clip with them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Invest in a dremmel! Your dog will love you:biggrin:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I use a dremel! its so easy and gets the nails much shorter.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I know, that's what I need to do! But Pennywise, who is the most tolerant dog when it comes to me clipping her nails, isn't as big of a fan of me grinding her nails. And Milo absolutely will not let me clip his nails in any way shape or form! ...anyone know how much Benadryl you can safely give a dog to calm it down? :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

We started with a dremmel. My husband would NOT let me shell out the extra $$ for the PediPaws when we could get a real dremmel with a bunch of attachments for the same price. Ania was NOT having it with the dremmel.

So I got the scissor type clippers. Not sure of the brand, but they have a green handle. I like them (Ania doesn't, but I don't care so much. It's necessary for her to have mandatory pedicures. Dang, I sorta wish I were a dog!). When I go to do her nails, she is always really squirmy, so it is imparitive that the scissors be sharp. 'Cuz once I get in there, it has to go fast! And yes, I use a bunch of positive reinforcement techniques to get her to change her attitude, but she still hates it. It's getting better, though. :biggrin:

Richelle


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I got my pair of clippers thru my work so they are the heavy duty kind. If you were to have any pair those are the ones I would suggest. Just ask your vet to order them for you. They are more expensive but worth it because they are super sharp and durable.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

I use a real dremmel, not the pedipaws thing. Way too low power and it takes forever.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Invest in a dremmel! Your dog will love you





ruckusluvr said:


> I use a dremel! its so easy and gets the nails much shorter.


Another dremmel vote here! We tried Pedipaws, but it was a joke; no power whatsoever. And I'm afraid to let my husband loose with those crappy clippers again.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

Dremmel here, I have a pedipaws too but the only dog it works well on is my Chihuahua nephew.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been getting the dogs nails clipped at petco now they went up to eleven bucks. I have dog clippers right here but we havent been to good about getting them done here! If I go to the vet and they need it I have them do it there or like I said petco whos price went up here!
So the dremmel is good! Hmmmm I will have to look into this!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I definately do not use nail clippers of any kind of the dogs because I like to keep them as short as I can, and to cut their nail short with clippers, it can pinch the quick and hurt them, even though they don't bleed. None of my dogs particularly enjoy me messing with their nails, so it's really important to me to not inflict any pain or even discomfort. They're dramatic, and the slightest pinch and you'd think I just absolutely killed them.
I use a nail grinder. I tried the Peticure, as well as the PetiPaws, and hated them both but then I found one that was actually affordable by Master Grooming Tools that I really like a lot. It was about $25, and comes with all the attachments, has a decent motor, and the little sandpaper rounds last longer than any other i've used. 

PetEdge: Master Grooming Tools Pet Nail Grinder Kit


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> Another dremmel vote here! We tried Pedipaws, but it was a joke; no power whatsoever. And I'm afraid to let my husband loose with those crappy clippers again.



Where did you buy your dremmel and what kind is it...?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Where did you buy your dremmel and what kind is it...?


Ours is an older Dremel MultiPro that we've had for about 14 years, so I'm not sure what the equivalent is in their current lineup: perhaps the 300 series? 

We originally bought it when we lived on the sailboat. It's always been a useful tool well before we got Zio, so the fact that his breeder recommended using it on him for his nails was a bonus.

We especially like the fact that it's a multi-speed & we can adjust the revs to suit him.

You can buy them at Lowes, Home Depot, Ace Hardware, or online. The price varies depending on the model.

Hope that helps,


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just found out that one of my friends has a dremmel. Wooot!! She's a groomer. She let me borrow it for as long as I want. She has tons of grinders. It has hi and low speeds and is cordless. Requires four AA batteries. Here's a pic of it...


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Just found out that one of my friends has a dremmel. Wooot!! She's a groomer. She let me borrow it for as long as I want. She has tons of grinders. It has hi and low speeds and is cordless. Requires four AA batteries. Here's a pic of it...


I saw that on the Dremel website, but wondered if it was powerful enough to handle larger dog's nails. Sounds like it might.

Like I said, we've had our Dremel for years. It's a great "multi-tool"... not just for pet pedi's. :wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I feel fortunate since I never clipped my dogs nails, we walk a lot on roads which keeps his nails short.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I feel fortunate since I never clipped my dogs nails, we walk a lot on roads which keeps his nails short.


Aspen does the same thing with his nails on the concrete too. But lately, they have been getting a little long. I'm not sure why. Especially his declaws. I probably will stick to the dremmel since I hate trimming black nails. Every other nail on him is black. They make me nervous...!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I got mine from Drs Fosters and Smith its by Oster I believe I paid around 50.00 a couple yrs ago and has a variable speed control.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I definately do not use nail clippers of any kind of the dogs because I like to keep them as short as I can, and to cut their nail short with clippers, it can pinch the quick and hurt them, even though they don't bleed. None of my dogs particularly enjoy me messing with their nails, so it's really important to me to not inflict any pain or even discomfort. They're dramatic, and the slightest pinch and you'd think I just absolutely killed them.
> I use a nail grinder. I tried the Peticure, as well as the PetiPaws, and hated them both but then I found one that was actually affordable by Master Grooming Tools that I really like a lot. It was about $25, and comes with all the attachments, has a decent motor, and the little sandpaper rounds last longer than any other i've used.
> 
> PetEdge: Master Grooming Tools Pet Nail Grinder Kit


 Thanks for this tip! I am very interested in this one and I think (I just told the hubby about it) I will order it! Sounds like its a good one! Thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

wags said:


> Thanks for this tip! I am very interested in this one and I think (I just told the hubby about it) I will order it! Sounds like its a good one! Thanks!:biggrin:


Glad I could help! The only thing that could improve on it, is it does have a cord, but I don't mind it much, with my three, i'd be replacing batteries left and right on a cordless.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

wags said:


> Thanks for this tip! I am very interested in this one and I think (I just told the hubby about it) I will order it! Sounds like its a good one! Thanks!:biggrin:


Yeah, this is a great idea!! No more guillotine clippers for me...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I just grinded down Aspen's front left paw. I didn't want to do everything at one sitting. He doesn't like it much anyway. He struggles to get up so I have to have my bf help me so he can hold him down. My bf is around 200 lbs. and sometimes he has trouble holding him down!! I kept praising Aspen for being calm and quiet, so hopefully tomorrow will be better... :smile:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Well, I just grinded down Aspen's front left paw. I didn't want to do everything at one sitting. He doesn't like it much anyway. He struggles to get up so I have to have my bf help me so he can hold him down. My bf is around 200 lbs. and sometimes he has trouble holding him down!! I kept praising Aspen for being calm and quiet, so hopefully tomorrow will be better... :smile:


Zio is about 60 pounds of pure muscle. Sometimes Pearce will do Zio's nails by himself (he's a big 6'4" guy) but more often than not we work together. Pearce will do the actual grinding, while I ensure that Zio won't decide to get up in the middle of things. 

We flip him over on his back & start to do his nails: front ones first (because they get the longest) then back. When each paw is completed without a fuss, he gets a dog biscuit as a reward.

The trick is not to keep the grinder on the nail continuously, as it will quickly heat up to an intolerable level. You do it in short "taps". Often we won't go down as far as we want the first time around but come back & go through the circuit again until the nails on that paw are at the desired level.

Hope this helps,


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> Zio is about 60 pounds of pure muscle. Sometimes Pearce will do Zio's nails by himself (he's a big 6'4" guy) but more often than not we work together. Pearce will do the actual grinding, while I ensure that Zio won't decide to get up in the middle of things.
> 
> We flip him over on his back & start to do his nails: front ones first (because they get the longest) then back. When each paw is completed without a fuss, he gets a dog biscuit as a reward.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's how I did it. I didn't keep the grinder on the nail continuously. It just takes long because Aspen's nails are really thick!!


----------

